# Fugitive solicitor Michael Lynn arrested in Brazil



## Brendan Burgess (30 Aug 2013)

> Lynn (43) was arrested late last night in the state of Pernambuco in  the northeast region of the country on foot of an extradition warrant  issued by Irish authorities.
> Mr Lynn is facing dozens of  fraud-related charges after fleeing Ireland almost six years ago, owing  more than €80m to several financial institutions


----------



## Cantalia (30 Aug 2013)

I am delighted that this character has been caught up with. He brought his profession into into such disrepute. I can think of a couple of bankers I'd like to see on the recieving end of an extradition warrant. It gives me comfort to know "they" were working away behind the scenes to get this guy.


----------



## Time (30 Aug 2013)

I wonder if they will actually be able to get him back as he is likely to fight this to the very end taking years to complete.


----------



## mercman (30 Aug 2013)

Here's a better idea !! Send over the Army Rangers to pick him up. 

Set down an example, as frankly I for one, am sick to the teeth of having to pick up the tab for these kind of people.


----------



## Grizzly (31 Aug 2013)

Cantalia said:


> It gives me comfort to know "they" were working away behind the scenes to get this guy.



Just in time for the Gathering.


----------

